# First Model Shoot (NSFW)



## DragonHeart (Apr 30, 2008)

I shot these for a friend of ours (who is also one of our car club models)...  C&C (keep it respectful though  )

1.







2.






3.






4.


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 30, 2008)

Take this with a grain of salt because I've never done this kind of photography. But, they're static and centered. And, it looks like you shot when the sun was really high in the sky. In number three the light hits her from her back left and her front is in shadow. Maybe fill flash or reflectors? (did you use fill flash?) I'm loving the color in the first one. However, it seems a little silly that she looks like she's enjoying some nice, refreshing, imaginary water. But, there is more implied action there than in the others and she is interacting with the environment! They're all from roughly the same angle with the exception of the first one which is from a lower angle. And, I think that does wonders for the shot. It really shows her body nicely. I like where you chose to shoot these. (just not when you chose to shoot them) I wish there was some water coming from that fountain you could get crazy with! That'd be awesome.


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 30, 2008)

robitussin217 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt because I've never done this kind of photography. But, they're static and centered. And, it looks like you shot when the sun was really high in the sky. In number three the light hits her from her back left and her front is in shadow. Maybe fill flash or reflectors? (did you use fill flash?) I'm loving the color in the first one. However, it seems a little silly that she looks like she's enjoying some nice, refreshing, imaginary water. But, there is more implied action there than in the others and she is interacting with the environment! They're all from roughly the same angle with the exception of the first one which is from a lower angle. And, I think that does wonders for the shot. It really shows her body nicely. I like where you chose to shoot these. (just not when you chose to shoot them) I wish there was some water coming from that fountain you could get crazy with! That'd be awesome.


 
Thanks for the info... yeah, they were shot midday and originally went there hoping the fountain was on, but to our dismay, it wasnt.  I just got into photography, so still purchasing the accessories (reflectors, off camera flash, etc.).  I will keep what you said in mind for the next shoot.  Most of these were cropped.  I was just making sure I didnt have things growing out of her head (or other parts for that matter), watching horizon line, etc...


----------



## *Mike* (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm going to agree with Robitussin.   The first is by far the best of them, but it still could be improved upon.  The last three have lighting, posing, and background issues...

I'd pick an element and try to focus on that for the next time...  And then just keep on looking to improve one thing at a time.  It'll be fun work.   )


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Apr 30, 2008)

The first thing I noticed was the high sunlight.  I don't do this type of photography, but the high sun pretty much takes professional out of the picture...........for me that is


----------



## theadamsociety (Apr 30, 2008)

the second one would have been heaps better if you had have used those pillars as the border, and judged the depth of field better. Stop down that aperature when shooting models, you want to make sure the subject is very VERY clearly defined


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 30, 2008)

where did you take these?


----------



## MyaLover (Apr 30, 2008)

They look a little like snap shots to me


----------



## emptypockets (May 1, 2008)

Obviously, there are lighting issues with all of these shots. But, the biggest distraction for me is that most of them seem out of focus. With that said, your model is very beautiful.


----------



## soul.glo (May 1, 2008)

I think what everyone is trying to say is don't shoot models in the middle of the day.  Sunrise or sunset will give you the best natural light.  You definitely need to apply the rule of thirds when shooting models, otherwise it will they will all look like a snapshot.


----------



## DragonHeart (May 1, 2008)

thanks for the critique... I will try to apply these on the next shoot.


----------



## That One Guy (May 2, 2008)

soul.glo said:


> I think what everyone is trying to say is don't shoot models in the middle of the day.  Sunrise or sunset will give you the best natural light.  You definitely need to apply the rule of thirds when shooting models, otherwise it will they will all look like a snapshot.




sunrise and sunset will also affect colors and can cast long shadows. the best  condition for portrait type shoots.......slightly overcast. no squinting, colors turn out well, and the light is diffused.


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (May 3, 2008)

I really like the "sassy assy" shirt.


----------



## DragonHeart (May 5, 2008)

Pleasetakeitkind said:


> I really like the "sassy assy" shirt.


 
Thanks... thats one of her sponsors.  I shot these for them.


----------

